# Need advice please



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

I have a 265 with not overly agressive mbuna groups as well as Haps.
I would like to add a Victorian group.
Which of these can I add:

astatotilapia Aenecolor Lake Albert Yellow Belly
mbipia cf lutea Yala Swamp Crossbar
Lipochromis sp matumbi hunter

These are three species I can actually get.

Please tell me what you think.
I want them to do well in my tank.

Ted


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

dont know anything about vics, but would help others who do, to know whats in your tank already


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Not sure if the list current, but check his "my tanks" section.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
Mbipia lutea and H.aeneocolor has close coloration, red to orange back with yellow flanks so this might not be a good idea. H.matumbi hunter can be housed with any of the two yu mentionned.
xris


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

samaki said:


> Hi
> Mbipia lutea and H.aeneocolor has close coloration, red to orange back with yellow flanks so this might not be a good idea. H.matumbi hunter can be housed with any of the two yu mentionned.
> xris


I think you misunderstood me. I would like to add one of the species I listed to my tank. If you click my tank icon you will see what I have. I would like to know which of the three species would do well in that environment.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess the mbipia cf lutea Yala Swamp Crossbar would be the best bet but may not fair well with mature mbuna ???
A larger volume would be better for mixing these fish.


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

alanastar said:


> A larger volume would be better for mixing these fish.


My tank is 1000 litres. I'm not sure how much larger you think I need to go.


----------

